# Masking Sherwin Williams Emerald Urethane



## rexus31 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm using Emerald Urethane on a project I'm working on that requires a two tone finish. I laid down the first color two days ago. How long should I wait to mask it off so I can shoot the second color? I plan to use Scotch Delicate Surface Painter's Tape.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I would go ahead after two days. If it has problems, heat the tape with a blow dryer, and slowly pull.


----------



## rexus31 (Mar 11, 2020)

Woodco said:


> I would go ahead after two days. If it has problems, heat the tape with a blow dryer, and slowly pull.


Thanks!


----------

